# can somebody look at these labs and see if things look right



## IHI (Mar 10, 2016)

Been on trt for 2yrs, pinning 100mg/once a week. Been good, not fantastic, not crappy, just...normal which is good when you've lived with low t for so long...body just stopped, no prior cycles or anything to set it off, just did. 7 months of labs, infusions trying to pin point my new endo said screw it, it won't hurt anything to try trt so let's see if it helps you.

Anyhow, ffw to over a month ago, I got a vial of test cyp from a place and wanted to try a new baseline of 200mg/wk, 2-100mg shots, monday morning then Thursday evening, just to see if I'd feel like my old old self. 3rd week of that, and it got amazing, felt like a stud, lifting felt great..just felt like superman. Everybody around me asked what I was on, way social, witty as hell again, I was me again after yrs of being a shell of my old self, week 4, more of the same and loving every second.

Week 5 it took a turn for the worse, started feeling fatigued, started bloating up bad. Week 6 more tired, more bloated but had annual with endo so was hoping blood would show something. Well he wasn't happy I decided to try 200mg/wk and said he wanted me to wait 2.5 weeks for blood draw so insurance didn't freak out with higher than normal t levels, even though I told him they just pay for visits and labs, all medication and syringes are not covered by insurance.

So this past Sunday was bad, anxiety higher than I've ever experienced, face bloated terribly bad to point my eyes water all the time, extremely fatigued, foggy brained (last week I skipped a shot so was back on the 100mg/wk) though I know it'll take time to go down. So got into family doc and convinced them to run all these labs since any of them could relate to current symptoms.

I emailed this to my endo in charge of my trt just now but don't expect an answer for a day, follow up visit with family doc is next month...so just curious to see if anything looks bad that would be causing me issues. Going back to my 100mg/wk regimon and praying things go back to at least the way they were.

41yr old male
209lbs
28%bf


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2016)

Nothing in your bloods looks out of line. Would have liked to seen your Total T and Free T values as well.


----------



## IHI (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah, me too. I thought at the end of our conversation I talked her into it for a whole picture, but apparently she opted not too. 

Just didn't know if e2 seemed high or about right, seems alot of my symptoms could fall under high e2, but to me it doesn't seem that bad...hard to say without total and free test level though.


----------



## snake (Mar 11, 2016)

Is your glucose normally that low? Slight hypoglycemia? E2 is a little up there but I doubt you would be symptomatic at that level. 

I personally didn't feel anything kick in on my 3rd week of TRT other then waking up under a tent.


----------



## IHI (Mar 11, 2016)

They're going to retest at next appt. But figured since I fasted all night the low glucose was just part for the course, but they will double check it.

Didn't know if my high bf aided in conversion to higher e2 readings after pinning. I just want that 2 week feeling I had back...man I was on top of the world.


----------

